# The endlessly unexciting NBA trivia game



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Title is self-explanatory, really. Someone ask trivia, some people answer, and then fun times will occur. Or at least, so it says here.


Roolz:

1) Do not look up the answers - if things stagnate, we'll ask a fresh quesiton to keep it moving, butif you cheat why even try?

2) Do not ask fiendishly or stupidly difficult questions, like how many field goal attempts did Khalid El-Amin have in his career. Cos that would be stupid.

3) Don't flood the thread with guesses. Guess one at a time. If you guess and get it wrong, try and let someone else have a go. Let's get some reparté going. And, since I just discsovered the keyboard shortcut on how to give vowels accents, I might now use it a lot.

4) One question at a time. If/when a quesiton is solved by someone, it's then their turn to ask a question. In the event that they don't want to, then it's first come first serve.

5) To prevent one quesiton hanging in the air for a depressingly long period of time, feel free to give hints. And, if it's too damn hard to do, just give the answer and we'll move on.


I'll start:

Which 6 players drafted by the Bulls have competed in the Olympics?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Ugh the only two I can think of are:
Michael Jordan
Toni Kukoc

Shoot me


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

step said:


> Ugh the only two I can think of are:
> Michael Jordan
> Toni Kukoc
> 
> Shoot me


You forgot Pippen. And Scott May! I think the other two have to be a couple of the other foreign players the Bulls have had. Bargaric and my mind is drawing a blank on the next.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'll add my namesake, Scott May, along with two guesses: Roberto Duenas and Olden Polynice.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

narek said:


> You forgot Pippen. And Scott May! I think the other two have to be a couple of the other foreign players the Bulls have had. Bargaric and my mind is drawing a blank on the next.


Thank you for remembering the pride of Sandusky, Ohio.

Pippen wasn't actually drafted by the Bulls. Seattle drafted him, then we traded Olden Polynice's (one of my guesses, although upon further reflection it's pretty goddamn unlikely Haiti's sent a team to the Olympics) draft rights for him.

Bagaric is a good guess, along with Tarlac or David.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Jordan, Tarlac, Kukoc, Duenas (you're a cheat if you looked that up :raised_ey) and our very own insatiable Scott May are all correct.

Pippen isn't as the Sonics drafted him. Bagaric hasn't played in the Olympics. Kornel David wasn't drafted.


One left.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Jordan, Tarlac, Kukoc, Duenas (you're a cheat if you looked that up :raised_ey) and our very own insatiable Scott May are all correct.
> 
> Pippen isn't as the Sonics drafted him. Bagaric hasn't played in the Olympics. Kornel David wasn't drafted.
> 
> ...


Duenas!!!! Geesh.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ummm...El Chapu, anyone?

Edit: D'Oh! Not drafted.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Duenas (you're a cheat if you looked that up :raised_ey)


No funny business. At some point during the Dark Ages I distinctly remembered wondering why we didn't work harder to bring him over, the logic being that if he was an Olympian, he must be good!

If I played word association with "Roberto Duenas," this is what I'd come up with:

1. Very last pick of the 97 draft
2. Olympian
3. Ugly as freaking sin



> One left.


Are we at the "can you give us a hint?" stage? Decade, nationality . . .?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Ummm...El Chapu, anyone?


We didn't draft him, we signed him.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Mid 80's.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> 3. Ugly as freaking sin


No doubt.










:|


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Mid 80's.


Carl Lewis?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a question, I don't have the answer though  But I think we can figure out the answer together.

We all know Jalen Rose played on the Fab 5. Did all 5 end up with NBA careers? 

I know that Indiana team in the 70s that featured Scott May, Kent Benson, Bobby Wilkerson, Quinn Buckner, and Tom Abernathy was one NCAA team where all 5 starters did end up with NBA careers.

The trivia question is to name any other NCAA teams that had all 5 starters end up with NBA careers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Carl Lewis?


Damn, that was good. He was the best athlete available. LOL


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I have a question, I don't have the answer though  But I think we can figure out the answer together.
> 
> We all know Jalen Rose played on the Fab 5. Did all 5 end up with NBA careers?
> 
> ...


Ray Jackson never saw the NBA, so the Fab Five doesn't qualify.

I'm sure there have been other teams to have all 5 starters jump to the league, but I'll let someone else do the legwork. UCLA, UNC, Duke, or Arizona must have done that at one point or another.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

narek said:


> Carl Lewis?



Correct. Well spotted. 

It's now your perogative to ask a question, unless you don't want to, But since DaBullz has already flunked the rules, because he's ill disciplined, the game has fallen very early into disripute.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Correct. Well spotted.
> 
> It's now your perogative to ask a question, unless you don't want to, But since DaBullz has already flunked the rules, because he's ill disciplined, the game has fallen very early into disripute.


r00lz, shm00lz


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Correct. Well spotted.
> 
> It's now your perogative to ask a question, unless you don't want to, But since DaBullz has already flunked the rules, because he's ill disciplined, the game has fallen very early into disripute.


The hint helped a lot. I knew there weren't any other college players. 

And it'll take me a while to think of a good trivia question. :biggrin:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Sham said:


> No doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, dear jesus!!! He's like Gheorghe Muresan's ugly brother. Of course, he'd still be one of the hotter WNBA players, so he's got that going for him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Oh, dear jesus!!! He's like Gheorghe Muresan's ugly brother. Of course, he'd still be one of the hotter WNBA players, so he's got that going for him.


In drag, he'd make a great lovabull


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sham said:


> No doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! It's Guuuuuuuuuuyyy SmmmmiiiiillleeeeeeeeYYYY!!!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Wasn't Chris Anstey on australia's team?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's one (I hope I don't get in trouble for stealing Narek's spot):

*Name the Bulls' 98/99 opening night starting lineup (1st season post-dynasty).*

And..................................................begin.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Wasn't Chris Anstey on australia's team?


Yup, but Portland drafted him.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Here's one (I hope I don't get in trouble for stealing Narek's spot):
> 
> *Name the Bulls' 98/99 opening night starting lineup (1st season post-dynasty).*
> 
> And..................................................begin.



Purely guessing as I wasn't into the Bulls that season:

Harper, Hawkins, Kukoc, Simpkins.........errr.......Benjamin?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Sham said:


> Purely guessing as I wasn't into the Bulls that season:
> 
> Harper, Hawkins, Kukoc, Simpkins.........errr.......Benjamin?


You got 2 out of 5.

I have to imagine ScottMay (the poster, not the Olympian) and his vast cornucopia of knowledge knows this...(yes, that is officially a challenge, Mr. May)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Which two?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Sham said:


> Which two?


Harper and Kukoc.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> Here's one (I hope I don't get in trouble for stealing Narek's spot):
> 
> *Name the Bulls' 98/99 opening night starting lineup (1st season post-dynasty).*
> 
> And..................................................begin.


Harper, Kukoc, Mark Bryant, Andrew Lang, Brent Barry?

As for the college players, how about Jason Williams, Chris Duhon, Carlos Boozer, Mike Dunleavy, and Shane Battier? Did they all play at the same time?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Harper and Kukoc.


I can't believe Simpkins wasn't a starter. That throws me a bit.

I'll say the other three were Mark Bryant, Brent Barry, and Rusty LaRue.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Brent Barry, maybe Randy Brown...and...Bill Wennington???, plus Kukoc and Harper?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Nicely done, BvH (assuming you didn't cheat, of course)!

The lineup was, indeed, Harper/Barry/Kukoc/Bryant/Lang. I wonder why we sucked?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Andrew Lang? 

Dear Lord.

I like how every correct answer so far has been accompanied with accusations of cheating. We clearly need to set up some electronic proctor/firewall system.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> Nicely done, BvH (assuming you didn't cheat, of course)!
> 
> The lineup was, indeed, Harper/Barry/Kukoc/Bryant/Lang. I wonder why we sucked?


Heh, I actually remembered that. We had Mario Bennett on that team, too, right?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Andrew Lang?
> 
> Dear Lord.
> 
> I like how every correct answer so far has been accompanied with accusations of cheating. We clearly need to set up some electronic proctor/firewall system.


I wouldn't call mine an accusation as much as a cautious interrogation. Besides, I believe Batman vs. Hamlet; we go way back.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Batman vs. Hamlet said:


> Heh, I actually remembered that. We had Mario Bennett on that team, too, right?


Yes, yes we did. Along with Corey Benjamin, who received a 'DNP - Coach's decision' in the very first game of his career. And it was all downhill from there.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Batman vs. Hamlet said:


> Harper, Kukoc, Mark Bryant, Andrew Lang, Brent Barry?
> 
> As for the college players, how about Jason Williams, Chris Duhon, Carlos Boozer, Mike Dunleavy, and Shane Battier? Did they all play at the same time?


Chris and Jason did. Boozer probably played with them both or at least with Chris. I can't remember when Dunleavy and Battier entered the league.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

Remember when he played a game of HORSE with Cory Carr during the Bulls pre-game show? (Corey Benjamin, that is?)


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Batman vs. Hamlet said:


> Remember when he played a game of HORSE with Cory Carr during the Bulls pre-game show? (Corey Benjamin, that is?)


No, but I'm guessing they went the entire pre-game without either getting a letter (and not because they were both draining their shots).


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

narek said:


> Chris and Jason did. Boozer probably played with them both or at least with Chris. I can't remember when Dunleavy and Battier entered the league.


I think they did all play together...Jay and Dunleavy went 2-3 in the 02 draft, Boozer went in the 2nd round of that draft, and Battier went 6th in the draft the year before. Duhon was definitely on the 01 team as he played all 4 years. Did they all start in 01? Not sure, because I think Duhon was a frosh. They were certainly all on that team though.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Since no one wanted to pose a new quesiton it seems, I'll try one:

WHo are the only three centers in NBA history to make 50 three pointers in a season?

(Edited the quesiton cos I got it wrong)


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Since no one wanted to pose a new quesiton it seems, I'll try one:
> 
> WHo are the only three centers in NBA history to make 50 three pointers in a season more than once?


Brad Lohaus, Bill Laimbeer, and Manute Bol?

EDIT: Scratch Bol. I want to change that to LaFrentz.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Since no one wanted to pose a new quesiton it seems, I'll try one:
> 
> WHo are the only three centers in NBA history to make 50 three pointers in a season more than once?


Since Dirk is considered a center (sometimes anyway), he'd be one of them.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If you guys want some serious trivia, go to efnet server, then njnets for the room on Thursday at 7 for the Nets board weekly trivia.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Brad Lohaus, Bill Laimbeer, and Manute Bol?
> 
> EDIT: Scratch Bol. I want to change that to LaFrentz.



It's a slightly difficult question cos it's open to interpretation. LaFrentz and Laimbeer are two of the names that I have got on the card, but Lohaus isn't, as he's counted as a power forward.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

narek said:


> Since Dirk is considered a center (sometimes anyway), he'd be one of them.


It's full time centers. Dirk _can_ do it, sometimes, but he's not a full time center.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> It's a slightly difficult question cos it's open to interpretation. LaFrentz and Laimbeer are two of the names that I have got on the card, but Lohaus isn't, as he's counted as a power forward.


Are LaFrentz and Laimbeer right answers?

What about Sam Perkins?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes to LaFrentz and Laimbeer. Perkins counts as a forward.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

That questionw as a bit vague so I'll end it there. The other answer was Jack Sikma.

In a bid to keep things moving......

Who is the current active leader in *true shooting percentage?*

(True shooting percentage accounts for both FG%, free throws made, FT% and 3 pointers made/attempted)

The leader this past season, for example, was Jake Tsakalidis, although given his limited minutes it was an aberation.


Cos this is hard, I'll give some clues:

He's a guard, who we all know and mostly hate, who has played several hundred games in his NBA career.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Isiah Thomas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

or John Starks


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I said active.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Jalen Rose?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'll say Stephon Marbury.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Neither of the two.

Sloth was on the right lines, apart from the active bit.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Kobe?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Gary payton?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope, nope.

It's not a top tier player (nor ever was he), but not a journeyman either.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chauncey Billups.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Wally?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

No, no.

There's a Bulls relevance to the answer.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> No, no.
> 
> There's a Bulls relevance to the answer.


Brent Barry?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Brent Barry is correct. Surprisingly. The guy's always been a good shooter with godo alla round percentages, but you just don't think of him normally.

The next few read:

Nash
Peja
Shaq
Zo
Dirk.


You're up narek.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

EDIT: durp


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

....hasn't played in the Olympics.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Sham said:


> ....hasn't played in the Olympics.


nvm
i was thinking about 2002


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't hate Brent Barry. He's responsible for one of the funniest quotes I've ever heard from a pro athlete, the whole "I felt like Jesus with the loaves and the fishes feeding the multitudes" after he two FTs to get to 100 points and a free sandwich for a delirious UC crowd.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

ok i'll go with the next question:

*what full time center holds the record for assists per game in a season?* (bonus points for the exact number)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Vlade Divacs- 632 assists.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This might not be too challenging - how many Bulls have had triple doubles since Jordan's retirement?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

narek said:


> This might not be too challenging - how many Bulls have had triple doubles since Jordan's retirement?


Jay Williams had one his rookie year, and I believe Kirk had one his first year as well. Those two are the only ones I remember.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> Jay Williams had one his rookie year, and I believe Kirk had one his first year as well. Those two are the only ones I remember.


There's two more.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

narek said:


> There's two more.


Well, I'm not going to look it up, so I'll take a guess: Chris Duhon? He didn't do it last season, so it must have been in his rookie year. It's not something I remember, but he is certainly capable of doing it given the minutes.


----------



## babybulls23 (May 16, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> Well, I'm not going to look it up, so I'll take a guess: Chris Duhon? He didn't do it last season, so it must have been in his rookie year. It's not something I remember, but he is certainly capable of doing it given the minutes.


Yeah i'm almost positive Duhon had one. And as for the last one, Jamal Crawford keeps popping into my head but that cant be it.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> Well, I'm not going to look it up, so I'll take a guess: Chris Duhon? He didn't do it last season, so it must have been in his rookie year. It's not something I remember, but he is certainly capable of doing it given the minutes.


Chris is the third - one (but fourth in order of when they happened). And it was November 2005 so coming up for a year.

The other person has been on two teams since he was with the Bulls, and yes, he still plays.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

narek said:


> Chris is the third - one (but fourth in order of when they happened). And it was November 2005 so coming up for a year.
> 
> The other person has been on two teams since he was with the Bulls, and yes, he still plays.


Kukoc???


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> Kukoc???


Nope. Someone who was a Bull on a few short years ago.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

narek said:


> Nope. Someone who was a Bull on a few short years ago.


Jalen Rose!?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> Jalen Rose!?


Yes!!! Against Phoenix in 2002-2003.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If that is correct, I hope Narek doesn't mind me sneaking in with a quick one.

Staying on the subject of triple doubles:
After MJ and Pip, what player has racked up the most triple doubles for the Bulls.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If that is correct, I hope Narek doesn't mind me sneaking in with a quick one.
> 
> Staying on the subject of triple doubles:
> After MJ and Pip, what player has racked up the most triple doubles for the Bulls.


I'm going to say Kukoc again, if it's not him then it must have happened a while ago.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bob Love


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd like to point out that our very own Fighting Illini from two years ago have a pretty good chance to be an answer to the earlier trivia question. Deron Williams and Luther Head are already in the NBA, James Augustine and Dee Brown were drafted in the second round and will likely stick. Roger Powell was in Sonics camp last year and scored 20+ for the CBA Rockford Lightning last year and should have at least a 10-day contract at some point I would think. Come on Rev, bring it on home.

Man did I like watching those guys play.

I've got to think there are several Duke/Carolina/Kentucky lineups that have all made it to the NBA too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Not Love. Not Kukoc.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If that is correct, I hope Narek doesn't mind me sneaking in with a quick one.
> 
> Staying on the subject of triple doubles:
> After MJ and Pip, what player has racked up the most triple doubles for the Bulls.



You.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sham said:


> You.


:yes: Boerwinkle with 5 trip dubs


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*makes note: If Tom Boerwinkle #1 asks any questions, fully expect the answer to be himself*


In 2001/02, which two teammates, who both played over 1000 minutes, also both averaged more fouls than points?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I checked the site to see if I got it right, and apparently the answer is NO ONE.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/stats/2001/index.html


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Who said it was on the Bulls?

And sloth, STOP LOOKING THINGS UP.

Is this a trivia quiz, or a game to see who can navigate the net faster?

Come on now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sham said:


> Who said it was on the Bulls?
> 
> And sloth, STOP LOOKING THINGS UP.
> 
> ...


I posted my answer, and went to see if it was right. I assumed we were doing Bulls trivia. If you want to do a google contest, go get Petey.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Read page 1, post 1:



> 1) Do not look up the answers - if things stagnate, we'll ask a fresh quesiton to keep it moving, butif you cheat why even try?


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

sloth said:


> Vlade Divacs- 632 assists.


nope.
and wow, that is pretty impressive to know w/o looking it up 

the question remains


> *what full time center holds the record for assists per game in a season?* (bonus points for the exact number)


hints: he's no longer playing, his middle name is norman, he's won 2 championships, he's played on 3 teams (2 of them in the same city), has won at least one nba mvp, has made the all nba second team 3 times, his high school's name is overbrook (in philadelphia), shot a career field goal percentage of .511, his career spans 14 season,


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

paxman said:


> nope.
> and wow, that is pretty impressive to know w/o looking it up
> 
> the question remains
> ...


Did he have more assists than Divacs, or did I overshoot Divacs assists? Sabonis would be the knee jerk reaction, but its not him.

Lets see, Ipass Norman Alotte


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

sloth said:


> Did he have more assists than Divacs, or did I overshoot Divacs assists? Sabonis would be the knee jerk reaction, but its not him.
> 
> Lets see, Ipass Norman Alotte


not divac not sabonis and not.....who the hell is ipass norman alotte?
(nice new avatar)


edit: yeah you overshot divac's assists by about 200, but the center i'm talking about 
STILL had more than what you thought divac had


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wilt Chamberlain led the league in assists one year (1973).

He won championships in Phily and LA.

And I did not look that up.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

narek said:


> Yes!!! Against Phoenix in 2002-2003.


You gave good hints. I certainly don't remember him getting one. He just seemed like the only possibility left. And, by the way....

Fire Pax! 

Good old Jalen!

And thanks to Tom for sneaking in. I don't know any sports trivia!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Also, it's really helpful if you repeat the question every so often so you don't have to go back a bunch of pages to find it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Bill Walton.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Wilt Chamberlain led the league in assists one year (1973).
> 
> He won championships in Phily and LA.
> 
> And I did not look that up.



well done sir. although you didn't pick the right year (wilt retired after 1973), you got the right guy.
in 1968 wilt averaged 8.6 assists per game, playing all 82 games. not a bad way to compliment
his 23.8 rebounds per game that year. the man was a player.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

sham's current question:



> *In 2001/02, which two teammates, who both played over 1000 minutes, also both averaged more fouls than points?*


this is hard. they couldn't have possibly averaged more than 5.9 points per game...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

that is just an impossible question we need some clues


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It might be the two rookies not named Richard Jefferson that the Nets got for Eddie Griffin. So Jason Collins and.......


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

over 12 minutes per game, on same team, probably less than 3 ppg, even if i tried
to look it up it would take me more minutes than jerome james' total career fouls to find the answer


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The two played the same position on the same team and combined for 71 starts there. One of them is still in the league.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> You gave good hints. I certainly don't remember him getting one. He just seemed like the only possibility left. And, by the way....
> 
> Fire Pax!
> 
> ...



I remember it very well. I think he shot 4-16 that day, but still played well, and we won.

Jalen Rose = makes teams win.

:banana:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

trying to think of player who are foul prone still in the league:

jerome james, desagana diop, danny fortson, eddy curry


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

None of the four, and Curry would never foul more than score.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

this is probably way off, but i think, back when przybilla used to suck, he was starting 
a bunch of games for milwakee and doing horribly. he does foul plenty and is offensively 
challenged. but i doubt it's him. me give up.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It is Przybilla, yes. His partner in crime was Ervin Johnson. The other two centers on the roster were Greg Foster and Mark Pope, who wasn't even a center.

Great times they were.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sham said:


> It is Przybilla, yes. His partner in crime was Ervin Johnson. The other two centers on the roster were Greg Foster and Mark Pope, who wasn't even a center.
> 
> Great times they were.


And then a year or two later, Daniel Santiago really lit up the league for the Bucks......


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

OK here's an easier one

Last year what Bull played the fewest total minutes?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddie Basden.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Randy Holcomb played 1, I think.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I had the wrong answer, it is Holcomb

had to check 3 sources before he came up, Stephen Jackson had the s2nd least


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Stephen Graham :raised_ey

Which player holds the NBA record for total blocks in a season?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Stephen Graham :raised_ey
> 
> Which player holds the NBA record for total blocks in a season?


mark eaton?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mark Eaton sounds right, obviously either Wilt or Russell for the unrecorded record (thus not recorded and not a real record).


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

he averaged 4.76 bpg one year if I remember correctly(probably not but its close), it's gotta be him


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, it has to be Mark Eaton, it was a question during the Nets trivia before.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It was Eaton.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Name the bulls' tallest starting lineup in their history.

This is an actual lineup that started and played together, not just the tallest player at each of the 5 spots.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Name the bulls' tallest starting lineup in their history.
> 
> This is an actual lineup that started and played together, not just the tallest player at each of the 5 spots.


Yikes!

The 91 Bulls or one of the teams with Gilmore or Boerwinkle. But I can't remember anyone's height back from the 70s anymore without looking it up.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Was it the game that Jalen started at point guard vs Utah? I can't remember who the wing men were, but I think Chandler and Curry were the bigs. So that's 6'8, 6'11 and 7'1 with two to fill.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

paxman said:


> wilt...
> ...the man was a player.


Interesting word choice.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, a hint.

Gilmore was the staring C.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Interesting word choice.


 or perhaps i should have said playa


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> OK, a hint.
> 
> Gilmore was the staring C.


Did he ever play alongside Brad Sellers during his second tenure (mid-80s) with the Bulls?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> OK, a hint.
> 
> Gilmore was the staring C.


Gilmore played with Boerwinkle and Mickey Johnson so some combination of them with other people were probably the starting line up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Reggie Theus 6'7"
Bobby Wilkerson 6'7"
Artis Gilmore 7'2"
David Greenwood 6'9"
Larry Kenon 6'9"

Another bit of trivia: Wilkerson played on that Indiana team I mentioned earlier. he jumped center.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Since there is no question pending and the thread is dropping:


What is the record-setting significance of the number 81.9?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Since there is no question pending and the thread is dropping:
> 
> 
> What is the NBA significance of the number 81.9?


Lowest points per game scored by a team in the shot-clock era, by our beloved Bulls in . . . 2002?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

1999, but you got it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Roughlythe airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Roughlythe airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow.


African or European swallow?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> 1999, but you got it.


The Dark Ages have really just become a blur to me.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> The Dark Ages have really just become a blur to me.



Lucky you.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

next question:

*name the player who hold's the chicago bulls record for total rebounds*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

paxman said:


> next question:
> 
> *name the player who hold's the chicago bulls record for total rebounds*


boerwinkle.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

paxman said:


> next question:
> 
> *name the player who hold's the chicago bulls record for total rebounds*


I'm going to guess Horace Grant.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

What do you mean by total rebounds? Total ever? Total in a season? Total per game? Franchise history or player-with-the-most-for-their-career-but-their-career-included-at-leas-a-stint-with-the-Bulls?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> What do you mean by total rebounds? Total ever? Total in a season? Total per game? Franchise history or player-with-the-most-for-their-career-but-their-career-included-at-leas-a-stint-with-the-Bulls?


I took it to mean career total rebounds.

Otherwise, I'd have said Rodman.

Boerwinkle had to have averaged near 20 RPG for some seasons early in his career, and he had a LONG career with the team - the longest of any C in the team's history.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In the spirit of my previous question....

*Name the shortest starting lineup for the Chicago Bulls*

This is in team history, and the lineup did start games.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PG-Chris Duhon
SG-Randy Livingston
SF-Kirk Hinrich
PF-Ben Gordon
C- Jannero Pargo

Did that start last year? I can't remember. I think it was on the court at sometime during the season.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> In the spirit of my previous question....
> 
> *Name the shortest starting lineup for the Chicago Bulls*
> 
> This is in team history, and the lineup did start games.


Sweetney, Hinrich, Gordon, Nochioni and Deng.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Sweetney, Hinrich, Gordon, Nochioni and Deng.


Sweetney 6'8" - Boerwinkle 7'
Hinrich 6'3" - Sloan 6'5"
Gordon 6'3' - Van Lier 6'1"
Nocioni 6'7" - Walker 6'5"
Deng 6'9" - Love 6'8"

Your lineup by an inch. I'm not sure if that was a starting lineup tho.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Sweetney 6'8" - Boerwinkle 7'
> Hinrich 6'3" - Sloan 6'5"
> Gordon 6'3' - Van Lier 6'1"
> Nocioni 6'7" - Walker 6'5"
> ...


I think that line up may have happened at least once after Darius went out, but I'm not positive. And now work's blocked NBA.COM and bulls.com so I can't go and confirm it today. I know that lineup was out on the floor a lot. 

That 70s Bulls team was a fun team. It's too bad they never got a title.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> I think that line up may have happened at least once after Darius went out, but I'm not positive. And now work's blocked NBA.COM and bulls.com so I can't go and confirm it today. I know that lineup was out on the floor a lot.
> 
> That 70s Bulls team was a fun team. It's too bad they never got a title.


Yeah, I do think you can find a 3 guard lineup that is even smaller than yours that played some too, and that'd be even smaller 

I couldn't find a game with your starting lineup. However, Duhon and Hinrich in the backcourt with Sweetney, Nocioni, and Deng started about 6 or 7 games (that I can easily find). That lineup is 2 inches smaller 

That 70s team was terrific, but I don't know if people realize how short the Walker/Love combo really was. That team didn't have a power forward.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, not NBA trivia, but trivia anyhow.

Name three MLB pitchers with 4500 career strikeouts.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OK, not NBA trivia, but trivia anyhow.
> 
> Name three MLB pitchers with 4500 career strikeouts.


Ryan, Carlton, Clemens?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Ryan, Carlton, Clemens?


Two of the three.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ryan and Clemons for sure. I think Randy Johnson passed Carlton, but I don't think he has hit the 4500 mark. The third must be a ***** league player or something like that?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Ryan and Clemons for sure. I think Randy Johnson passed Carlton, but I don't think he has hit the 4500 mark. The third must be a ***** league player or something like that?


Randy Johnson got 4500 last night.

Carlton was a terrific guess.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Randy Johnson got 4500 last night.
> 
> Carlton was a terrific guess.


sure enough, here is the story...

http://newyork.yankees.mlb.com/NASA...t_id=1610343&vkey=news_nyy&fext=.jsp&c_id=nyy

These things get pretty easy when you use the internet!

I guess you are up again, DaBullz.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK

Everyone talks about triple doubles. Well, they're pretty frequent a thing. 

But FOUR players have had a quadruple double game, and it's only been done the four times.

Name the players.

Three out of four would be a fine result.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Hakeem
David Robinson
Oscar Robertson
Bill Russell (did they even keep enough statistics back then?)

I know Hakeem did it; the others are just guesses (but Oscar must have done it, I imagine).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> OK
> 
> Everyone talks about triple doubles. Well, they're pretty frequent a thing.
> 
> ...


The fourth being Blocks or steals or does it matter?

Jordan, Hakeem (because I can't spell Olajawan without looking it up), Magic Johnson.

And Maybe Larry Bird.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Hakeem
> David Robinson
> Oscar Robertson
> Bill Russell (did they even keep enough statistics back then?)
> ...


I think The Admiral and Hakeem are right. I can add Chicago's very own Nate Thurmond in the mid-70's.

Not sure of the 4th -- Big O?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Would it be a mistake if I change my answer of Bill Russell to Matt Maloney or no?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm not too sure that he's ever actually done it, but I'll throw out Kirilenko's name.

(On a side note, if you play fantasy basketball and you've never owned Kirilenko, you have to snap him up in the next 2-3 years. There's no individual player who is more fun to watch, imo.)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a good one.

I'll give another clue: the NBA didn't keep blocks and steals until the early 1970s (1973?). So you're looking at guys after that year. Guys before that - like Wilt - probably did have QDs, and maybe multiple of them, but it can only be speculation.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I think The Admiral and Hakeem are right. I can add Chicago's very own Nate Thurmond in the mid-70's.
> 
> Not sure of the 4th -- Big O?


You're right, I did read something not too long ago talking about Thurmond doing it in his first game with the Bulls or something. Also, based on DaBullz's latest hint, I'm taking Oscar off the list, so I'll go with:

Hakeem
D-Rob
Nate Thurmond
Moses Malone


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> You're right, I did read something not too long ago talking about Thurmond doing it in his first game with the Bulls or something. Based on DaBullz's latest hint, I'm taking Oscar off the list, so I'll go with:
> 
> Hakeem
> D-Rob
> Nate Thurmond


That is three of the four.

For extra credit, the fourth is a guard (another clue).

In the mean time, you can ask the next question. Or Boerwinkle. Seems to me the two of you got it right together.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'll defer to PC.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I know this one, for some reason. You're all close.

It's Hakeem, the Admiral, Nate Thurmond.........

and ALVIN Robertson, not Oscar.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> That is three of the four.
> 
> For extra credit, the fourth is a guard (another clue).
> 
> In the mean time, you can ask the next question. Or Boerwinkle. Seems to me the two of you got it right together.


I dont' think this is correct, but Alvin Robertson?

edit: errr, I guess Sham beat me to it by a matter of seconds. Bollocks!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> I dont' think this is correct, but Alvin Robertson?



Oh sure, wait till I post it then steal it.....

:curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A couple of statistical observations that are kind of mindblowing to me.

4500 strikeouts is 300 Ks per year for 15 years!

600 homers is 40 homers per year for 15 years.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't see how anyone could get Robertson (right) without either cheating or having been told the answer in some other trivia arena.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Sweetney 6'8" - Boerwinkle 7'
> Hinrich 6'3" - Sloan 6'5"
> Gordon 6'3' - Van Lier 6'1"
> Nocioni 6'7" - Walker 6'5"
> ...


We had smaller.

http://www.nba.com/games/20051217/BOSCHI/boxscore.html?nav=page

And even smaller than that.

http://www.nba.com/games/20060104/SEACHI/boxscore.html?nav=page


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I don't see how anyone could get Robertson (right) without either cheating or having been told the answer in some other trivia arena.



Like I said, I knew it. Knowing something isn't cheating. :nah:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> We had smaller.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20051217/BOSCHI/boxscore.html?nav=page
> 
> ...


The second one is clearly the smallest so far.

I probably should have qualified it by saying "starters (for the most part) for a season"

Those 70s bulls teams played together and started together for about a decade.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK...since PC isn't posting a question, I will.

What NBA record is held by Bubba Wells?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Quickest foul out. Three minutes, I think.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Sham said:


> Quickest foul out. Three minutes, I think.


Was that the hack-a-Rodman game where Rodman ended up hitting most of his free throws? I remember seeing that in some sports history show, didn't remember the name Bubba Wells though... 

Is it this guy?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Tough two-parter...

Who are the top 5 all-time leaders in Career FT *Attempts* and which of them are also in the top five in all-time Career FT *Makes*?

Enjoy.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I don't see how anyone could get Robertson (right) without either cheating or having been told the answer in some other trivia arena.


I thought I may have heard it in the past, which is why I guessed it. Jealous much?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Tough two-parter...
> 
> Who are the top 5 all-time leaders in Career FT *Attempts* and which of them are also in the top five in all-time Career FT *Makes*?
> 
> Enjoy.


Attempts:

Havlicek
Chamberlain
Abdul-Jabbar
Malone
Baylor

I'll say Havlicek, Malone, and Baylor are in the top-five all-time makes.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

LegoHat said:


> Was that the hack-a-Rodman game where Rodman ended up hitting most of his free throws? I remember seeing that in some sports history show, didn't remember the name Bubba Wells though...
> 
> Is it this guy?


Wasn't Bubba Wells briefly on the Bulls during the Dark Ages?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Attempts:
> 
> Havlicek
> Chamberlain
> ...


I'm thinking that Jordan is on the list. He played through his 40s (with 3-4 years off, though), and I'm pretty sure he was close to 10 FTA/gm.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Attempts:
> 
> Havlicek
> Chamberlain
> ...


ScottMay, please specify first names (unavoidable hint). Regardless, you have 3 of the 5 FTAs correct and 1 FTM correct.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

guessing:

Both Malones
Wilt
Kareem
Shaq


And I think Karl (Mail Not Delivered reputation notwithstanding) and Moses are the only ones who shot a decent percentage.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> ScottMay, please specify first names...(regardless, you have 3 of the 5 FTAs correct and 1 FTM correct)


I meant Karl . . . I always forget about Moses Malone when it comes to stuff like this; he was a statistical monster.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> guessing:
> 
> Both Malones
> Wilt
> ...


Jesus alive, you are correct on both counts! Not to echo DaBullz or anything, but I officially am calling for an investigation into TB#1's "guessing" techniques...

In the meantime, it's your turn, Tommy Bahama...


----------



## Denny Crane (Mar 23, 2006)

PC Load Letter said:


> Jesus alive, you are correct on both counts! Not to echo DaBullz or anything, but I officially am calling for an investigation into TB#1's "guessing" techniques...


He's a lawyer.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Jesus alive, you are correct on both counts! Not to echo DaBullz or anything, but I officially am calling for an investigation into TB#1's "guessing" techniques...
> 
> In the meantime, it's your turn, Tommy Bahama...


Well its pretty well known that Shaq gets to the line a lot and Wilt and Kareem share Shaq's reputation for bricks. All five were big men with very long careers. 

And I knew 3 of 5 of Scott's guesses were correct. 

Karl was always a good FT shooter -- the Finals were an anomoly. As ScottMay said, Moses was a stat monster. Plus, you tipped your hand with the "first name" prompt. Its not like you didn't know which Havlicek he was talking about.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Well its pretty well known that Shaq gets to the line a lot and Wilt and Kareem share Shaq's reputation for bricks. All five were big men with very long careers.
> 
> Karl was always a good FT shooter -- the Finals were an anomoly. As ScottMay said, Moses was a stat monster. Plus, you tipped your hand with the "first name" prompt. Its not like you didn't know which Havlicek he was talking about.


All valid points. Quite impressive, big guy...quite impressive. Hit us up with the next question...

Also, I will reiterate what I always say every time one of these trivia threads comes up: on my list of enjoyable activities, I'd have to say random trivia games comes second only to sex. And, unfortunately, I get the opportunity about as often. ba dum pss! (I'd laugh if I weren't crying already...)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> All valid points. Quite impressive, big guy...quite impressive. Hit us up with the next question...
> 
> Also, I will reiterate what I always say every time one of these trivia threads comes up: on my list of enjoyable activities, I'd have to say random trivia games comes second only to sex. And, unfortunately, I get the opportunity about as often. ba dum pss! (I'd laugh if I weren't crying already...)


It's the username, dude. A username like TomBoerwinkle#1 gets you some daily.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Chicago Bulls April 10, 1999. What happened?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It's the username, dude. A username like TomBoerwinkle#1 gets you some daily.


I have the word "Load" in my username...does it get any more enticing to the ladies than that? That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Chicago Bulls April 10, 1999. What happened?


Dickey Simpkins actually got a piece of the rim on a layup attempt?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Chicago Bulls April 10, 1999. What happened?


I did look this up recently, but only as a result of a previous TB#1 question (lowest season ppg record) -- it was when the Bulls set the record for the fewest points scored in an NBA game, 49 vs. the Miami Heat.

here's a link to the box score: http://www.basketball-reference.com/games/boxscore.cgi?date=1999-04-10&tm1=CHI&tm2=MIA

Goodness gracious. You have to like the ratio of assisted baskets, though.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Scott's got it right.

If you got one, you're up. If not, I was actually ready to withdraw that question in favor of another...

Your call.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I did look this up recently, but only as a result of a previous TB#1 question (lowest season ppg record) -- it was when the Bulls set the record for the fewest points scored in an NBA game, 49 vs. the Miami Heat.
> 
> here's a link to the box score: http://www.basketball-reference.com/games/boxscore.cgi?date=1999-04-10&tm1=CHI&tm2=MIA
> 
> Goodness gracious. You have to like the ratio of assisted baskets, though.


Whatever happened to Rusty LaRue?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'll do a quick one, TB. I know you know it. 

Which Bulls' minority partner had two brothers who went to prison for attempting to corner the international silver market in 1980 and may have been the model for the Ewing brothers on "Dallas" and the Dukes in "Trading Places"?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Whatever happened to Rusty LaRue?


This is why I love Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rusty_LaRue


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'll do a quick one, TB. I know you know it.
> 
> Which Bulls' minority partner had two brothers who went to prison for attempting to corner the international silver market in 1980 and may have been the model for the Ewing brothers on "Dallas" and the Dukes in "Trading Places"?


Hunt


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

Ironically, Rusty LaRue's wikipedia article is larger than Tom Boerwinkle and Chet Walker's articles _combined_ . :whatever:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Hunt


Yes, two of Lamar Hunt's many brothers attempted to corner the silver market in 1980, losing hundreds of millions of dollars and doing some jail time because of it.

Lamar, however, has kept it on the straight and narrow. He founded the original Dallas Texans and Kansas City Chiefs, has a bunch of sports-related investments in the KC area, is a big backer of US soccer, and is one of the original investors in the Bulls.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Batman vs. Hamlet said:


> Ironically, Rusty LaRue's wikipedia article is larger than Tom Boerwinkle and Chet Walker's articles _combined_ . :whatever:


 How is that ironic? Rusty LaRue man, Rusty LaRue.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK. Its DaBullz turn, since he got Hunt first (but you were right, Scott, I knew that one).

I hope DaBullz doesn't mind, but since he seems to have wandered off, I'm going to sneak in with my question. If he wants to trump it in favor of his own, so be it.



What do the following basketball players (among others) have in common:

Dave Ramer, Joe Kleine, Isiah Thomas, David Robinson, Donyell Marshall and Steve Nash


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

dp.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

They all worked under a General?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> They all worked under a General?


Nope.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> OK. Its DaBullz turn, since he got Hunt first (but you were right, Scott, I knew that one).
> 
> I hope DaBullz doesn't mind, but since he seems to have wandered off, I'm going to sneak in with my question. If he wants to trump it in favor of his own, so be it.
> 
> ...


I know, but I cheated. :biggrin:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> What do the following basketball players (among others) have in common:
> 
> Dave Ramer, Joe Kleine, Isiah Thomas, David Robinson, Donyell Marshall and Steve Nash



I think I know this too, and I promise I'm not cheating.

They've all been elbowed by Karl Malone.

That is the only thing that I know about Joe Kleine, and I've never heard of Dave Ramer. But I know that Nash and Robinson all have been too. So if it's not that, then that's just an awkward coincidence.

(If it is that, and Malone elbowed Donyell, then it surely can't have been while they were teammates :raised_ey)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> I think I know this too, and I promise I'm not cheating.
> 
> They've all been elbowed by Karl Malone.
> 
> ...


I found it by looking up Dave Ramer because I didn't know who he was. I hadn't realized Nash had been elbowed by Malone so I didn't think it was that although I knew about Kleine and Zeke. So since I thought I had no chance of a guess, I searched for Ramer and found this:

http://www.makingpages.org/hoops/Malone.danger.html


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> That is the only thing that I know about Joe Kleine


Seriously?

A. He won a ring with us in 1998.

B. He was a member of arguably the greatest amateur basketball team ever assembled, the 1984 US men's Olympic team.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Seriously?
> 
> A. He won a ring with us in 1998.
> 
> B. He was a member of arguably the greatest amateur basketball team ever assembled, the 1984 US men's Olympic team.


And Kleine has been a teammate of the Paxson brothers - he started out in Notre Dame but transferred back to Arkansas. 

And I remember this and not the Malone/Nash incident of three years ago.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sham got it (except Marshall was a knee, not an elbow, I think). All of them were seriously injured by Karl Malone.

Raner's crushed cheekbone and eye socket ended his college basketball career. Marshall's broken rib ended his season. Keine needed plastic surgery to fix his nose. Nash had a tooth knocked out. Robinson was knocked out cold. Zeke took like 40 stitches from a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Seriously?
> 
> A. He won a ring with us in 1998.


Genuinely didn't know that. Didn't support the Bulls till 2000/01, and have no real interest in the history of the game, except for mindless random trivia.



> B. He was a member of arguably the greatest amateur basketball team ever assembled, the 1984 US men's Olympic team.


Isn't that the one that lost?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

narek said:


> I found it by looking up Dave Ramer because I didn't know who he was. I hadn't realized Nash had been elbowed by Malone so I didn't think it was that although I knew about Kleine and Zeke. So since I thought I had no chance of a guess, I searched for Ramer and found this:
> 
> http://www.makingpages.org/hoops/Malone.danger.html



Now what have I told you about "looking up"?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sham said:


> Genuinely didn't know that. Didn't support the Bulls till 2000/01, and have no real interest in the history of the game, except for mindless random trivia.


OK. I just have to ask:

Why would a British boy _start_ rooting for the Chicago Bulls in 2000/2001, which is smack in the middle of what we have come to call "The Dark Ages?" I can't think of a less likely time for someone from another country (let alone a local Chicagoan) to start following the Bulls.


I mean, we're all glad you're here, and everything...I just figure there's gotta be a story there.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Genuinely didn't know that. Didn't support the Bulls till 2000/01, and have no real interest in the history of the game, except for mindless random trivia.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the one that lost?


No, that's 1972 or 1988 or 2004.

1984 was the Michael Jordan, Chris Mullin, Patrick Ewing, Sam Perkins, Wayman Tisdale, Steve Alford, Joe Kleine, Alvin Robertson, Leon Wood team that shot 55% from the field, held the opposition to 39%, and won its games by an average of 32.1 points. The one "blemish" is that they did not face the Soviets.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> No, that's 1972


That shouldn't even count as a loss!!! :soapbox:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Now what have I told you about "looking up"?


I only looked up because I wasn't going to answer!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, trivia question from me again.

What do Larry Bird, Rick Robey, Dave Cowens, Chris Ford, Pete Maravich, Eric Fernsten, Kevin McHale, Wayne Kreklow, Danny Ainge, Scott Wedman, Greg Kite, Rick Carlisle, Bill Walton, Jerry Sicthing, Brad Lohaus, Jim Paxson, and Joe Kleine have in common?

Three things.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OK, trivia question from me again.
> 
> What do Larry Bird, Rick Robey, Dave Cowens, Chris Ford, Pete Maravich, Eric Fernsten, Kevin McHale, Wayne Kreklow, Danny Ainge, Scott Wedman, Greg Kite, Rick Carlisle, Bill Walton, Jerry Sicthing, Brad Lohaus, Jim Paxson, and Joe Kleine have in common?
> 
> Three things.


1. They all played for the Celtics
2. They all won at least one championship
3. Um, they're all white?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That shouldn't even count as a loss!!! :soapbox:


Between that and the butcher-shop hackings Tim Duncan absorbed in 2004, I have a deep, deep distrust of international officiating.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> OK. I just have to ask:
> 
> Why would a British boy _start_ rooting for the Chicago Bulls in 2000/2001, which is smack in the middle of what we have come to call "The Dark Ages?" I can't think of a less likely time for someone from another country (let alone a local Chicagoan) to start following the Bulls.
> 
> ...


Well, they were terrible. I've always had an affinity for terrible teams. It's not that I'll ditch them when successful, far from it. 

It's just more fun to me. If they win, :banana:. If they lose, oh well, they were supposed to.


It also helped that they _used_ to be good (that much I knew), and were then terrible. Why that is a positive to me, I can't explain to you. It just is. It's the whole British <3 underdogs thing, I guess.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> 1. They all played for the Celtics
> 2. They all won at least one championship
> 3. Um, they're all white?


2 of 3 correct


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

bad haircuts and/or facial hair?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On the team from sometime between 1980 and 1989 seasons.

I probably didn't list all the white players on those rosters.

The Lakers (it was ALL Lakers/Celtics back then) were quite the opposite (though there were plenty of other teams with rosters with few/no white players).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC yer up. The "all won championships" was close enough.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Who holds the single-game scoring record in USA Olympic Basketball history and what year did it happen?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I have one...

(No reason we can't have two going at once)

Which MLB team was the last to become integrated (have their first black player) and who was that player?

Extra credit if you know the year, too.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I have one...
> 
> (No reason we can't have two going at once)
> 
> ...


Boston Red Sox

1970ish?

I don't know the player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Boston Red Sox
> 
> 1970ish?
> 
> I don't know the player.


Red Sox is correct.

The other two aren't in the ballpark, so to speak


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz, what are you getting at with regards to Boston? :wink:

(the place is whiter than the Keewenaw Peninsula in February.)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I have one...
> 
> (No reason we can't have two going at once)
> 
> ...


It's gotta be in th 50s, after 1957?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> (No reason we can't have two going at once)



Start your own game if you don't like my rules. :curse: 

Aaaaaaand.....I'll guess the obvious. Jordan?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> DaBullz, what are you getting at with regards to Boston? :wink:
> 
> (the place is whiter than the Keewenaw Peninsula in February.)


I'm looking for trivia questions. The mention of joe kleine got me thinking the list of celtics might be a good question.

The integration question is a good one, too. Especially to name the player (and year).

The year was 1959, or 12 years after Jackie Robinson's debut. Maybe 1 in 6 players were black by then.

An equally interesting trivia question is which MLB team was the 2nd to last to integrate?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Start your own game if you don't like my rules. :curse:
> 
> Aaaaaaand.....I'll guess the obvious. Jordan?


I'm sure Jordan is the answer to many trivia questions. Just which one you were answering, I don't know


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I'm looking for trivia questions. The mention of joe kleine got me thinking the list of celtics might be a good question.
> 
> The integration question is a good one, too. Especially to name the player (and year).
> 
> ...


Most of the teams were integrated by 1955 - (White Sox integrated with Minnie Minoso, The Cubs a few years later with Ernie Banks and someone else). The Yankees were one of the last ones, but I'm not sure if they were next to last.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Most of the teams were integrated by 1955 - (White Sox integrated with Minnie Minoso, The Cubs a few years later with Ernie Banks and someone else). The Yankees were one of the last ones, but I'm not sure if they were next to last.


Not the cubs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Most of the teams were integrated by 1955 - (White Sox integrated with Minnie Minoso, The Cubs a few years later with Ernie Banks and someone else). The Yankees were one of the last ones, but I'm not sure if they were next to last.


yankees it is.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> yankees it is.


Really? good guess. I just remember that the Yanks integrated much later than the Dodgers and that always seemed so weird to me.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

narek said:


> Really? good guess. I just remember that the Yanks integrated much later than the Dodgers and that always seemed so weird to me.


Interesting. It makes sense. I think the first really elite level African American player the Yankees ever had was probably Reggie Jackson.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Of players who played in the 2005-2006 season, who are the top three in *career assists*?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Payton has to be.

........erm.......

Marbury?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

narek said:


> Of players who played in the 2005-2006 season, who are the top three in *career assists*?


Kidd
Payton
Nash


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Payton has to be.
> 
> ........erm.......
> 
> Marbury?


Two of the Three!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> Kidd
> Payton
> Nash


Not Nash. See Sham's answer.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

How the bloody hell did I forget Kidd. I almost put Andre Miller as the third guess. :|

Anyway, I'll fire one up:

Who holds the NBA record for made free throws in a quarter, and how many?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> How the bloody hell did I forget Kidd. I almost put Andre Miller as the third guess. :|
> 
> Anyway, I'll fire one up:
> 
> Who holds the NBA record for made free throws in a quarter, and how many?


I thougth Sam Casell would have been in the top three, but he's number 5. And ex-Kenosha resident Nick Van Exel is number 

And the answer to your question is not Shaq.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Cassell was never much of an assist guy. van Exel I forgot too. I thought about maybe Iverson, but he's only had big assist totals these last two years and his rookie year. Marbury rarely misses a game and has a decade of 8 apg in him, so he had to be there.



> And the answer to your question is not Shaq.


There's a lot of people that it's not :raised_ey


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, another question.

Dr. J became famous as an ABA player. He was drafted by an NBA team before choosing to go to the ABA.

What was that NBA team, and who would have been his most celebrated teammates?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> What was that NBA team, and who would have been his most celebrated teammates?


Milwaukee Bucks, which had a Kareem and an Oscar to boot! What a team that would of been, 3-peat no doubt.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sham said:


> Who holds the NBA record for made free throws in a quarter, and how many?


 :wait:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Sham said:


> :wait:


Yeah, DaBullz seems to enjoy trumping other peoples' questions (my Olympic-related question from yesterday afternoon got totally overlooked and is yet to be answered, due to his Red Sox/Integration question).

I think you need to re-post the rules, Sham.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Yeah, DaBullz seems to enjoy trumping other peoples' questions (my Olympic-related question from yesterday afternoon got totally overlooked and is yet to be answered).
> 
> I think you need to re-post the rules, Sham.


The thread will just sit here with nobody posting if nobody knows or wants to answer a question. I think he needs to rethink his "rules."


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The thread will just sit here with nobody posting if nobody knows or wants to answer a question. I think he needs to rethink his "rules."


It helps when people have a chance to see the question, however.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> It helps when people have a chance to see the question, however.


I agree, which is why I suggest people quote the question when giving an answer. You might also want to quote your own question and give a hint if nobody responds to it.

*shrug*


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Who holds the NBA record for made free throws in a quarter, and how many?


Dwayne Wade, too many to count! :tongue:

Christ, this one is hard.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Who holds the NBA record for made free throws in a quarter, and how many?


Shaq

in Q4 of any game that really counts and they're doing the hack-a-shaq


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The thread will just sit here with nobody posting if nobody knows or wants to answer a question. I think he needs to rethink his "rules."


Uh-oh. Last time DaBullz started griping about rules was for the Carson's Ribs contest -- and he was such a pain I had to ban him to get him to stop.

Don't mess with the man. I don't have authority to boot him off anymore.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Shaq
> 
> in Q4 of any game that really counts and they're doing the hack-a-shaq


I gave up and looked it up, suprisingly Shaq wasn't the answer.

This is one question that I think will go unanswered truthfully, ignoring the potluck guess that is. Nice work Sham.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Sham said:


> Who holds the NBA record for made free throws in a quarter, and how many?


MJ? 21?

edit: wait, it's not Jalen, is it? I seem to remember him making a ton of FTs in the 4th quarter of one of his first games as a Bull.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I thought it _was_ MJ, but it wasn't in the 20's. It was like mid-teens, 14 or 15. First threepeat era?

But if it is a potluck guess type of answer that must be wrong...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> How the bloody hell did I forget Kidd. I almost put Andre Miller as the third guess. :|
> 
> Anyway, I'll fire one up:
> 
> Who holds the NBA record for made free throws in a quarter, and how many?


I've thought about this all during a really boring meeting this morning - made it seem like I was paying attention to things. 

Is it Wilt in his 100 point game? I remember when Kobe had his 82 or whatever, some stories mentioning the free throws Wilt had. Or I could just be hullicinating.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

narek said:


> I've thought about this all during a really boring meeting this morning - made it seem like I was paying attention to things.
> 
> Is it Wilt in his 100 point game? I remember when Kobe had his 82 or whatever, some stories mentioning the free throws Wilt had. Or I could just be hullicinating.


Or they might have meant Kobe got a lot of points on his Free Throw and Wilt didn't. 
I think I'll stop trying to answer. I should have known the Erving answer!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

narek said:


> I've thought about this all during a really boring meeting this morning - made it seem like I was paying attention to things.
> 
> Is it Wilt in his 100 point game? I remember when Kobe had his 82 or whatever, some stories mentioning the free throws Wilt had. Or I could just be hullicinating.


Wilt made 28 free throws in his 100 point game, but I have no idea how many he had in each quarter.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

LegoHat said:


> Wilt made 28 free throws in his 100 point game, but I have no idea how many he had in each quarter.


I think he missed just as many or close to it, as well. It was ridiculous. edit: I was TOTALLY wrong. He actually sank 28-of-32, according to Wikipedia. Wow.

OK, this question has run its course. Someone who's already looked up the answer should give it up (oh wait, I did). Five more minutes and the buzzer sounds...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> OK, this question has run its course. Someone who's already looked up the answer should give it up (oh wait, I did). Five more minutes and the buzzer sounds...


Was giving Sham to chance to reply, but I agree that it has run its course.



> Most free throws made, one quarter
> 14-Rick Barry, San Francisco at New York, December 6, 1966 (3rd qtr.)
> 14 - Pete Maravich, Atlanta vs. Buffalo, November 28, 1973 (3rd qtr.)
> 14 - Adrian Dantley, Detroit vs. Sacramento, December 10, 1986 (4th qtr.)
> ...


So says NBA records, but that doesn't include the 05-06 season .


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

A sista goes away for one day and it all falls apart :raised_ey

It doesn't matter if two questions run concurrently. I was only yanking DaBullz's chain. As long as it doesn't get more than that. Then it'd be excessive and bloody confusing




step said:


> So says NBA records, but that doesn't include the 05-06 season .



This sentence is key.

To be sure, it happened last year.

I can't say anything more than that without making it obvious. You'll get in a few guesses.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

did we already eliminate Kobe? he seems like an obvious candidate.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It's not Kobe. But it is a guard.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> It's not Kobe. But it is a guard.


Dwayne Wade. GAme against Detroit?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope, not him either. I really, really can't give away more clues, other than it's a star two guard. You'll get it soon enough.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Sham said:


> Nope, not him either. I really, really can't give away more clues, other than it's a star two guard. You'll get it soon enough.


Michael Redd?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Paul Pierce? he takes boatloads of FTs


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nah.

I'm going to end it there since the fun's been taken out of it;

The answer is, would you believe, Vince Carter. For all his jumpshooting bum reputation, the man made 16 free throws in a quarter on December 23rd in a 51 point performance. He was 23-24 for the game.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Since there's no question out, I'll go again:

12 players got first place MIP votes, with the award being eventually won by Boris Diaw.

Name the other 11. And let's really try for all 11.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm just going to try to help chip away at this one. 

David West
Nocioni
Gerald Wallace
Krstic
Tony Parker?

beyond that I can't really think of any


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Mike James must be on this list as well.

Maybe Jameer Nelson or Mehmet Okur?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Diop and Yao Ming, I remember


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Since there's no question out, I'll go again:
> 
> 12 players got first place MIP votes, with the award being eventually won by Boris Diaw.
> 
> Name the other 11. And let's really try for all 11.


I believe Chris Bosh got a vote, too.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

All of those but Mehmet Okur are right. I wonder what the collective term for "cheaters" is. :|

One left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> All of those but Mehmet Okur are right. I wonder what the collective term for "cheaters" is. :|
> 
> One left.



Dwight Howard or Mo Pete?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Neither.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Pau Gasol?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Pau Gasol?


Nope. Can't really give hints other than to say that they were in the news this week.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sham said:


> Nope. Can't really give hints other than to say that they were in the news this week.


Gadzooks, not Lonny Baxter, was it?

No, that can't be right.

The only other news this week was Team USA. Is he on Team USA?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I refuse to comment further. :raised_ey


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Is he a mellow fellow?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Wilcox?


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

here's a good one:

*what player clinched an nba championship being 2 blocks shy of a quadruple double?*
hint: it happened within the past 25 years


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

paxman said:


> here's a good one:
> 
> *what player clinched an nba championship being 2 blocks shy of a quadruple double?*
> hint: it happened within the past 25 years


Hakeem?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Tim Duncan

And no, I didn't.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Is he a mellow fellow?



Somewhat, but he has a soft juicy caramel centre.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

paxman said:


> here's a good one:
> 
> *what player clinched an nba championship being 2 blocks shy of a quadruple double?*
> hint: it happened within the past 25 years


Yeah, I remember Duncan having a huge game with his stats filled to clinch the series, didn't he set the NBA Finals block record too in that series? He was a beast.

And if its not Duncan, then World B. Free.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tom was right, 21 Pts 20 REB 10 AST 8 BLK

he gets to do the next question.


32 blocks in the series, 5.3 bpg.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It is absolutely without a doubt Tim Duncan. I can remember his stat line of 21/20/10/8.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Tim Duncan
> 
> And no, I didn't.


indeed.
kudos to sham for actually knowing the statline.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

A quick and easy one:

What opposite records are held by Jermaine O'Neal and Robert Parish?


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> A quick and easy one:
> 
> What opposite records are held by Jermaine O'Neal and Robert Parish?


youngest and oldest players to suit up for an nba game?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

paxman said:


> youngest and oldest players to suit up for an nba game?


:yes:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

ok, next:

*who leads the nba in highest career fg% (with a minimum of 2,000 fgm), bonus points for knowing the number* (and by bonus points i mean absolutely nothing)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Is it Gilmore or does he just lead the Bulls?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

paxman said:


> ok, next:
> 
> *who leads the nba in highest career fg% (with a minimum of 2,000 fgm), bonus points for knowing the number* (and by bonus points i mean absolutely nothing)


Wilt and 61%?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Wilt and 61%?


I'm sorry; that's the answer to the question "Who has slept with the most female students in Kansas University history; and what percentage of the female undergraduate population did he have sex with?"


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'm sorry; that's the answer to the question "Who has slept with the most female students in Kansas University history; and what percentage of the female undergraduate population did he have sex with?"


ba dum psss

ScottMay, laides and gentlemen...ScottMay.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'm sorry; that's the answer to the question "Who has slept with the most female students in Kansas University history; and what percentage of the female undergraduate population did he have sex with?"


No, because that's Kirk. The guy is a manwhore.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Sham said:


> Is it Gilmore or does he just lead the Bulls?


EL CORRECTO! artis with .599 
well played


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, three ABA questions, two are pretty easy.

Name the current NBA franchises that started as ABA teams.

Name the only ABA team to win the NBA championship.

How many NBA teams did not take an ABA player in the disbursal draft and name those teams.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeah, the first two are easy...

Spurs
Nets
Pacers 
Nuggets

Of whom, only the Spurs won the championship.

As to the last Q, I have no flippin' idea.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> OK, three ABA questions, two are pretty easy.
> 
> Name the current NBA franchises that started as ABA teams.
> 
> ...


1. New Jersey (New York) Nets, Denver Nuggets, San Antonio Spurs, Indiana Pacers
2. Spurs
3. Edit: (nm - totally read that last question wrong)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The only NBA team I know of that didn't take an ABA player in the disbursal draft is the Celtics.

Boerwinkle is up.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Name the three players to win the MVP of the NBA All Star game in their rookie season.

Hint: none of the three are recent, and they came in very quick succession.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Name the three players to win the MVP of the all star game in their rookie season.
> 
> Hint: none of the three are recent, and they came in very quick succession.


I don't think I could tell you who was last year's mvp of the all star team let alone when there were three rookies named mvp of the all star game right in a row.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Name the three players to win the MVP of the all star game in their rookie season.
> 
> Hint: none of the three are recent, and they came in very quick succession.


I'm thinking you have to go way back... like 70s/early 80s or even early 60s.

Early players:
Wilt?
Oscar Robertson?
Jerry West?

70s/80s players:

Rick Barry?
Bird?
Isaiah?
Magic?

These are pure guesses. Could be guys like Cousy or Mikan...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I don't think I could tell you who was last year's mvp of the all star team let alone when there were three rookies named mvp of the all star game right in a row.


I don't think he means that quickly.

Unless my memory has failed me, The big O is one.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wilt and Oscar Roberson are correct.

To clarify - this is the NBA All Star game, not ABA. So step, even though you correctly identified Thompson, Haywood and Brown, they aren't the answers on the card cos I was referring to the NBA. I've edited the question for clarity.

One to go.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Wilt and Oscar Roberson are correct.
> 
> To clarify - this is the NBA All Star game, not ABA. So step, even though you correctly identified Thompson, Haywood and Brown, they aren't the answers on the card cos I was referring to the NBA. I've edited the question for clarity.
> 
> One to go.


Cousy
Sharman
Russell


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Cousy
> Sharman
> Russell


Negative aswell.

It's a tough one...

ABA not being considered, the only other guy I can think of would be Dr J.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

None of these are right. 

It's not a rank nobody - this player is on the 50 greatest list.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Would Dr. J be considered a rookie his first NBA season?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Otherwise I'm stumped. Elgin Baylor?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Baylor 'twas.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Would Dr. J be considered a rookie his first NBA season?


Don't see why not.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I guess it's my turn.

David Thompson was mentioned. A little background on the guy. He was a superstar in college... He actually blocked Bill Walton's shots twice in the same game, even though he was listed at 6'4" (and was maybe shorter than that). He was in every way a shorter Michael Jordan, especially on the offensive end of the court (he was also from North Carolina). A terrific leaper and acrobatic dunker with a wonderful outside shot. He averaged 26 PPG for his first nine seasons, and was all-nba first team his first two years in the league. I remember it well on the last game of the season he scored 73 points as he tried to win the scoring title but George Gervin scored 63 that same night to win the title by less than .1 PPG.

Two things destroyed his career and perhaps kept him from being known today as the 2nd or 3rd best player in NBA history (behind Jordan, Wilt). One was a cocaine habit and the other was a serious injury. The trivia question is... How was he injured and where did the injury occur (actual location, not city).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I guess it's my turn.
> 
> David Thompson was mentioned. A little background on the guy. He was a superstar in college... He actually blocked Bill Walton's shots twice in the same game, even though he was listed at 6'4" (and was maybe shorter than that). He was in every way a shorter Michael Jordan, especially on the offensive end of the court (he was also from North Carolina). A terrific leaper and acrobatic dunker with a wonderful outside shot. He averaged 26 PPG for his first nine seasons, and was all-nba first team his first two years in the league. I remember it well on the last game of the season he scored 73 points as he tried to win the scoring title but George Gervin scored 63 that same night to win the title by less than .1 PPG.
> 
> Two things destroyed his career and perhaps kept him from being known today as the 2nd or 3rd best player in NBA history (behind Jordan, Wilt). One was a cocaine habit and the other was a serious injury. The trivia question is... How was he injured and where did the injury occur (actual location, not city).


It was his knee that got wrecked, but I don't remember how anymore. Knee injuries ruin many a career (and cocaine did, too, in the 80s),


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I guess it's my turn.
> 
> David Thompson was mentioned. A little background on the guy. He was a superstar in college... He actually blocked Bill Walton's shots twice in the same game, even though he was listed at 6'4" (and was maybe shorter than that). He was in every way a shorter Michael Jordan, especially on the offensive end of the court (he was also from North Carolina). A terrific leaper and acrobatic dunker with a wonderful outside shot. He averaged 26 PPG for his first nine seasons, and was all-nba first team his first two years in the league. I remember it well on the last game of the season he scored 73 points as he tried to win the scoring title but George Gervin scored 63 that same night to win the title by less than .1 PPG.
> 
> Two things destroyed his career and perhaps kept him from being known today as the 2nd or 3rd best player in NBA history (behind Jordan, Wilt). One was a cocaine habit and the other was a serious injury. The trivia question is... How was he injured and where did the injury occur (actual location, not city).


I thought I knew the answer, but wasn't sure, then I cheated and found out I was right. I wish I wasn't such an honest man. 

P.S. What a sad story Thompson's career ended up being. I've seen plenty of highlights, but can't think of who a good comparison would be. A shorter Dominique? Maybe Jason Richardson now? A more athletic Wade, perhaps?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> I thought I knew the answer, but wasn't sure, then I cheated and found out I was right. I wish I wasn't such an honest man.
> 
> P.S. What a sad story Thompson's career ended up being. I've seen plenty of highlights, but can't think of who a good comparison would be. A shorter Dominique? Maybe Jason Richardson now? A more athletic Wade, perhaps?


A combination of the old and young jordan. He had young jordan's hang time and dunkability and the old jordan's outside shooting touch. Played SG and some SF, like Jordan, too.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I know the answer to this but didn't want to spoil it - but since no one else is guessing, I guess I'll go for it.

He screwed his knee up falling down the stairs of Studio 54 whilst under the influence of God knows what.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> I know the answer to this but didn't want to spoil it - but since no one else is guessing, I guess I'll go for it.
> 
> He screwed his knee up falling down the stairs of Studio 54 whilst under the influence of God knows what.


Yes.

You're up.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

What is Dale Davis' real name?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Sham said:


> What is Dale Davis' real name?


Geena?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

No, nor Miles. Or Betty.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

mulva?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> What is Dale Davis' real name?


I guess it's not Chip, either.

Dale? Hmmm. Odell?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Sham said:


> What is Dale Davis' real name?


Lendale?
Dalomite?
Dalius?
Dalibor?
Iesha?


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Sham said:


> What is Dale Davis' real name?



Chippendale?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

paxman said:


> mulva?


:rofl:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Lendale?
> Dalomite?
> Dalius?
> Dalibor?
> Iesha?


How right do you think that is? :raised_ey


Clue: The answer features, in no way, the word Dale.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> How right do you think that is? :raised_ey
> 
> 
> Clue: The answer features, in no way, the word Dale.


George.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

No.

Clue: It's the surname of a current national TV basketball commentator.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> No.
> 
> Clue: It's the surname of a current national TV basketball commentator.


Lieberman?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm beginning to think this wasn't the best question.....


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> No.
> 
> Clue: It's the surname of a current national TV basketball commentator.


Walton?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marv


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, Albert Marv, that famous commentator......:|

I'll tell you. It's Elliot. Elliot Davis. Well wasn't that fun.

Other NBA players who don't use their real names - Gawen "Bonzi" Wells, Martyn "Moochie" Norris, William "Smush" Parker, Craig "Speedy" Claxton, Kenneth "Chucky" Atkins.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Quote based fun:


Name the two NBA players responsible for these juicy nuggets:

(And do NOT look it up, cos that makes it no fun whatsoever. These can be worked out)

*1)* When asked about why he took time off midseason for "personal problems":



> “That was just something I made up. I’m on vacation. I’m drinking brews, playing golf, and getting paid.”



*2)* After winning a DPOY award:



> "I thank my teammates for letting their men blow by them"


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Quote based fun:
> 
> Name the two NBA players responsible for these juicy nuggets:
> 
> ...


1. I'm guessing Artest, although the quote did not ring a bell at all.
2. Sounds like Alonzo Mourning, but just a guess.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Sham said:


> Quote based fun:
> 
> 
> Name the two NBA players responsible for these juicy nuggets:
> ...


1) Vin Baker?
2) Mutombo?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The second was Mourning.

The first quote was in the mid 90's - the player has been out of the league for a while and is now about 40.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

Sham said:


> The second was Mourning.
> 
> The first quote was in the mid 90's - the player has been out of the league for a while and is now about 40.


Pervis Ellison?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope.

It;s hard to really give a clue here, other than this was a notorious malcontent in the 90's. We'll get it eventually.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JR Rider


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

John Starks?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Neither, but they both play the position that this player did.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Sham said:


> Neither, but they both play the position that this player did.


Vernon Maxwell?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sorry, didn't see this posted.

Maxwell was the correct answer. The pillock that he was.

Feel free to post a question Mr O'Math, but I'll post one concurrent to that just to keep things moving.

Who has the largest 0-for in a single game in NBA history, which year, and how many shots did they miss?

CLUE: It was a shot happy guard who was fairly recent, although now out of the league.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Sorry, didn't see this posted.
> 
> Maxwell was the correct answer. The pillock that he was.
> 
> ...


Rules, schmoolz


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

No idea on the 0-fer Mr. Sham (John Starks had some terrible games, including the playoffs?) but I'll make an effort at a concurrent question...

What two Bulls players are in the all-time top 10 for turnovers committed in their NBA careers?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Philomath said:


> No idea on the 0-fer Mr. Sham (John Starks had some terrible games, including the playoffs?) but I'll make an effort at a concurrent question...
> 
> What two Bulls players are in the all-time top 10 for turnovers committed in their NBA careers?


One of the turnover kings has got to be Scottie Pippen - not that he was a horrible ball player but he played long enough to be in the top ten and he handled the ball a lot. The other person is probably from the 70s or early 80s.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes on Pippen, he's tenth with 3257. Was surprising to me, but no shame in it, I guess, as 8 or so of the top 10 are Hall of Famers or likely to be, including Karl Malone (4524) and Stockton (4244) at 1 and 2. Man, no wonder they fell SO far short of ever getting a championship, too many turnovers. ( :clown: Sorry, Jazz fans. Really. Well, not really, but yeah. Sorry about that one in 98 especially. )

And, correct on the other part. He played elsewhere (who hasn't), but his longest stint was with the Bull during the period you mentioned.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Philomath said:


> Yes on Pippen, he's tenth with 3257. Was surprising to me, but no shame in it, I guess, as 8 or so of the top 10 are Hall of Famers or likely to be, including Karl Malone (4524) and Stockton (4244) at 1 and 2. Man, no wonder they fell SO far short of ever getting a championship, too many turnovers. ( :clown: Sorry, Jazz fans. Really. Well, not really, but yeah. Sorry about that one in 98 especially. )
> 
> And, correct on the other part. He played elsewhere (who hasn't), but his longest stint was with the Bull during the period you mentioned.


Malone and Stockton got there because of their very long careers. 19 seasons should mean you lead in some over all total. When I first read the question I thought it would be both Jordan and Pippen, but decided against both - If Jordan had another year playing he might have made it.

Gilmore had 17 seasons but 5 were in the ABA so I don't think he'd have cracked the NBA top ten and it's not Jerry Sloan.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

Philomath said:


> Yes on Pippen, he's tenth with 3257. Was surprising to me, but no shame in it, I guess, as 8 or so of the top 10 are Hall of Famers or likely to be, including Karl Malone (4524) and Stockton (4244) at 1 and 2. Man, no wonder they fell SO far short of ever getting a championship, too many turnovers. ( :clown: Sorry, Jazz fans. Really. Well, not really, but yeah. Sorry about that one in 98 especially. )
> 
> And, correct on the other part. He played elsewhere (who hasn't), but his longest stint was with the Bull during the period you mentioned.


Reggie Theus?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another question.

David Wesley just signed with Cleveland. He's one of two undrafted players in NBA history to have 11,000+ career points. Name the other.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Moses Malone. Now can we sotp having three questions at once? :raised_ey




> Who has the largest 0-for in a single game in NBA history, which year, and how many shots did they miss?
> 
> CLUE: It was a shot happy guard who was fairly recent, although now out of the league.






> What two Bulls players are in the all-time top 10 for turnovers committed in their NBA careers?


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

So... is there a story behind your screen name, Batman vs. Hamlet?

It was Theus, eighth with 3493. Speaking of Gilmore, I only found 5 (predominantly) Bulls players in the top 10 in career totals - Jordan (in a few things), Pippen (steals and turnovers), Theus - and Artis Gilmore and Steve Kerr, number one overall in field goal percentage and three point percentage, respectively, our only number 1's.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Philomath said:


> So... is there a story behind your screen name, Batman vs. Hamlet?
> 
> It was Theus, eighth with 3493. Speaking of Gilmore, I only found 5 (predominantly) Bulls players in the top 10 in career totals - Jordan (in a few things), Pippen (steals and turnovers), Theus - and Artis Gilmore and Steve Kerr, number one overall in field goal percentage and three point percentage, respectively, our only number 1's.


They may be our only number 1s but we do have three former Bulls who are in the top ten for turnover ratio - and that's the new exciting trivia question! And the only one at the moment.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


narek said:


> They may be our only number 1s but we do have three former Bulls who are in the top ten for turnover ratio - and that's the new exciting trivia question! And the only one at the moment.


Sham's question below is still on the table, I believe, which is why he made the "three questions" comment. Sham, I thought I remembered like an 0-11 or 0-14 from Starks in the playoffs, but I don't know what year. I'll say 1996, 0-14.

I shouldn't have thrown out there that there were only 5 Bulls in the top 10 in career stats - I forgot I skipped over a bunch of the ratios, ratings, effective percentages etc. on Basketball-Reference.com that sort of seemed made-up or derivative to me, including turnover ratio, so some of the guys in narek's question aren't in there. Come to think of it, I don't even know what a turnover ratio is - I thought it was assist to turnover ratio, but it's not, because they have both turnover ratio and assist ratio listed. Don't you need two quantities to have a ratio? Anyway.

And as long as I'm babbling about turnover ratio, if you're going for what I think you're going for, narek, one of the answers to your questions basically had the proverbial cup of coffee with the Bulls - I would have thought you meant long-time Bulls players. Might want to clarify, although, I clearly wouldn't have gotten it anyway since I didn't know what a turnover ratio was. :whoknows: 



Sham said:


> Who has the largest 0-for in a single game in NBA history, which year, and how many shots did they miss?
> 
> CLUE: It was a shot happy guard who was fairly recent, although now out of the league.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Philomath said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Sham's question below is still on the table, I believe, which is why he made the "three questions" comment. Sham, I thought I remembered like an 0-11 or 0-14 from Starks in the playoffs, but I don't know what year. I'll say 1996, 0-14.
> 
> ...



I thought someone had answered Sham's question. And it's true one of the three for turnover ratio was only a Bull for a short time, but he did win a ring!

Sham's question is tough:



> Who has the largest 0-for in a single game in NBA history, which year, and how many shots did they miss?
> 
> CLUE: It was a shot happy guard who was fairly recent, although now out of the league.


There are a lot of shot happy guards now out of the league. :biggrin:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Well this one was good :raised_ey

It wasn't Starks, and the record isn't 0-14. It's more than that.

It's hard to give clues, really. I suppose I could try.

He wasn't the only guy in the league at that time with that surname.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Well this one was good :raised_ey
> 
> It wasn't Starks, and the record isn't 0-14. It's more than that.
> 
> ...


My two guesses were Allan Houston or Reggie Miller.

These were the first two that came to mind that are recently out of the league that would warrant enough shot attempts in a game to have a large o-fer. How great that was I have no clue, as I'm purely guessing on the names and don't remember a specific occurance.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Neither of the two.

This guy was out of the league two years before of them. Although he wishes he was still in it.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

Philomath said:


> So... is there a story behind your screen name, Batman vs. Hamlet?
> 
> It was Theus, eighth with 3493. Speaking of Gilmore, I only found 5 (predominantly) Bulls players in the top 10 in career totals - Jordan (in a few things), Pippen (steals and turnovers), Theus - and Artis Gilmore and Steve Kerr, number one overall in field goal percentage and three point percentage, respectively, our only number 1's.


No real significance; something I came up with on a whim.

As for Sham's question, is it Walt Williams?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope. This was a short guy, by NBA standards, although not sub 6 foot.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK. I have no idea what the previous answer is, but to revive the thread, here is a new Q:

What was the original franchise name of the (now) Washington Wizards?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> OK. I have no idea what the previous answer is, but to revive the thread, here is a new Q:
> 
> What was the original franchise name of the Washington Wizards?


They were the Baltimore Bullets and then the Washington Bullets, but the team originated in Chicago. That's where the old Chicago Packers and Chicago Zephyrs (?) ended up.

And I'm old enough to remember when they were the Baltimore Bullets which has me feeling very old at the moment.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

narek said:


> They were the Baltimore Bullets and then the Washington Bullets, but the team originated in Chicago. That's where the old Chicago Packers and Chicago Zephyrs (?) ended up.
> 
> And I'm old enough to remember when they were the Baltimore Bullets which has me feeling very old at the moment.


Right. The Chicago Packers/Zephyrs became the Baltimore/Washington Bullets who became the Wizards.

The game is officially revived. Narek is on the clock to post a question.

If she doesn't post one soon, someone feel free.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Right. The Chicago Packers/Zephyrs became the Baltimore/Washington Bullets who became the Wizards.
> 
> The game is officially revived. Narek is on the clock to post a question.
> 
> If she doesn't post one soon, someone feel free.


I knew I shouldn't have answered it!!!!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> OK. I have no idea what the previous answer is



It was Tim Hardaway, who went 0-17. Although I asked the question so long ago, I forgot what year the answer took place in. But never mind.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

So here's the new question:

Who is the only person (and I'm pretty sure it's the only person) who played for the Bulls (although for not very long) who is in the hall of fame.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Marcus Fizer?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

narek said:


> So here's the new question:
> 
> Who is the only person (and I'm pretty sure it's the only person) who played for the Bulls (although for not very long) who is in the hall of fame.


Bob Parish?

EDIT: I was so certain I was right, I looked it up to confirm. There are actually three former Bulls in the Hall.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Bob Parish?
> 
> EDIT: I was so certain I was right, I looked it up to confirm. There are actually three former Bulls in the Hall.


I was thinking of Parish. Who else made it? Are you including Jerry Colangelo? He probably should count.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

narek said:


> I was thinking of Parish. Who else made it? Are you including Jerry Colangelo? He probably should count.


And George Gervin. Forgot George. Bad me.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

narek said:


> And George Gervin. Forgot George. Bad me.


There's one more player to go. I am not including Colangelo -- he's in the Hall as a "contributor," not as a coach.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> There's one more player to go.


I believe it's Nate Thurmond.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Kneepad said:


> I believe it's Nate Thurmond.


It was.

I'm better at answering trivia questions than making them up. 

ScottMay, Kneepad - feel free to ask the next question(s).


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Which NBA team was the first to play in the Soviet Union?


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Kneepad said:


> Which NBA team was the first to play in the Soviet Union?


you mean like a summer exhibition game?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I think I know that - it's in the book from which I got a couple of the other questions from. I think it's the Hawks in the mid 80's. Not sure though.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

paxman said:


> you mean like a summer exhibition game?


Any game.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Sham said:


> I think I know that - it's in the book from which I got a couple of the other questions from. I think it's the Hawks in the mid 80's. Not sure though.


It was the Atlanta Hawks in July, 1988. They played 3 exhibition games vs. the Soviet National Team, winning 2 and losing 1.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

next question:

what is the difference between an african swallow and a european one?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

paxman said:


> next question:
> 
> what is the difference between an african swallow and a european one?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Bump. It's the offseason again.


Question:

Garnett will be traded soon enough. After he is.........

......who will be the player with the longest tenure with the same NBA team, and how long will they have been there?

This is easy enough if you think hard enough.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Bump. It's the offseason again.
> 
> 
> Question:
> ...


Kobe
11 or 12 seasons, no?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Well that's that done for another year.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Well that's that done for another year.


You could ask who's next after Kobe!!!! And I'd answer Tim Duncan. Ain't too many players who stay with one team forever and ever.

But there is only so much trivia in the world.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Are you implying that this thread somehow contains every piece of trivia ever?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You say "no no no" but your avatar says "yes yes yes"


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> You say "no no no" but your avatar says "yes yes yes"


HA! What avatars? :lol:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Are you implying that this thread somehow contains every piece of trivia ever?


No, just that it's hard to think of good trivia. We ran out of steam last summer. At least the thread did.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You've had a year to plan. I mean, come on. I assume you've thought of little else.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

WHO was the first NBA scoring champion in 1946-7?
a) Joe Fulks
b) Paul Arizin YOUR ANSWER
c) George Mikan
d) Max Zaslofsky


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Joe Fulks



Of the 30 All Time 3 pointers made list, 10 played in the NBA last year (although not necessarily next year. That might be a clue as to at least one of them).

Name these 10.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Joe Fulks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray Allen
Antoine Walker
Eddie Jones
Brent Barry
Cliff Robinson
Jason Kidd
Peja Stojakovic
Damon Stoudamire
Michael Finley
Chauncey Billups


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Ten guesses. Hopefully at least Ray Allen is right:

Allen Payton Bryant Pierce Nash Finley Kidd Iverson Marbury Walker


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

narek said:


> Ray Allen
> Antoine Walker
> Eddie Jones
> Brent Barry
> ...




All but two (the last two)







> Allen Payton Bryant Pierce Nash Finley Kidd Iverson Marbury Cassell


Payton was 1.

1 left.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> All but two (the last two)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Finley and Billups both have made more 3 point shots than Gary Payton.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmm. Wildly chucking here (not unlike some of the answers to this question), but will limit myself to one guess since there's only one left... Not AI or Marbury. Mike Miller is still pretty young. Andre Barrett? No... how about Bibby?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

narek said:


> I'm pretty sure Finley and Billups both have made more 3 point shots than Gary Payton.



OK so apparently the list I'm looking at was from the start of last season, not the end. So yes, you are right. The other one on my card was David Wesley.

This game somewhat loses something when you look up the answers within three minutes of the question being posted, by the way.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> OK so apparently the list I'm looking at was from the start of last season, not the end. So yes, you are right. The other one on my card was David Wesley.
> 
> This game somewhat loses something when you look up the answers within three minutes of the question being posted, by the way.


Hey! I had been looking up Michael Finley stats to see how Devin Harris compares. Gotta figure out if Harris has a chance to be the best Badger pro yet. 

As there haven't been many good Badger pro basketball players, it's a small field of comparison. Devin's pretty much in second place.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

What famous basketball school has had the most players in the NBA through history? Big hint - it's hot Wisconsin.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

narek said:


> What famous basketball school has had the most players in the NBA through history? Big hint - it's hot Wisconsin.


I have to think it's one of UCLA, North Carolina, or Kentucky.

If I had to guess, I'd go with UCLA I guess.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I have to think it's one of UCLA, North Carolina, or Kentucky.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd go with UCLA I guess.


Oh, good guess although this year could change things. 

Not only the right choice, but the right top three if I figured it out right myself.


----------

